# Why no KA24DE/T section?



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey all ... pardon me if this has been asked before but I did search. Why is there not a specific section for KA24DE/T's?? Just wondering, since boosting the 24 has been becoming more popular. :thumbup:


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

We're in the very small minority my friend. I feel the same way. I wish there was a section reserved for discussion of the KA...


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah ... the few, the proud, the KA's. :thumbup: Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

give it time. the KA is gaining in popularity like you said. eventually it'll happen.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

It really will happen in the future. With how popular the KA is getting and turboing it, it'll def. come about... KA-T all the way!


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

I guess for now we have the Forced Induction forum. Anyway, my vote's in for a KA24DE/T section. :thumbup:


----------



## Blinocac200sx (Aug 6, 2004)

Same reason theres not a VG30E section here.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

http://www.ka-t.org


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

^ good place :thumbup: x2


----------

